# Rumble @ Trumbull w/ the BSS  07-17-2010



## WoodCore (Jul 18, 2010)

Great day on the trails rolling with the Black Sheep Squadron down in Trumbull, CT......

We all met up around 11am in the commuter lot off Daniels Farm Road and slowly assembled. Think we had around 15+ peeps when we finally pedaled out of the lot and onto the trails. For the most part the beginning of the ride was mostly uphill and technical in spots regardless before too long we arrived at the first of the play features and the rest of the ride seemed to flow into a nice balance of climbing, rolling, dropping and pedaling. The rock formations in this river valley are amazing to say the least, plenty of stuff to drop, roll and climb, the lines are just about everywhere you look! 

Anyway after 4 happy hours and 9 miles we exited the woods back to the cars and onto the post ride festivities. Although, the trails here are definitely not the XC type riding I'm used too they are a blast and look forward to getting back for another ride soon. Many thanks to Heather and Biker Dave for the great tour and to the rest of the BSS for sharing a great day on the trails....


Here's some pics......

































....and a little movie I put together.....




Enjoy!   :beer:


----------



## severine (Jul 18, 2010)

Where's the pic from the post-ride festivities? 

Looks like a pretty cool place!


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 18, 2010)

I knew I should of went, some of those drops look pretty fun!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 18, 2010)

Looks like a good time, guess I should have went...


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 18, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I knew I should of went, some of those drops look pretty fun!



Should of, Could of, but didn't! :razz:


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 19, 2010)

that place looks pretty cool, I need to check it out.

Its sad that I am starting to recognozes people by their dogs.


----------



## powhunter (Jul 19, 2010)

Cool stuff.....Gonna put Trumbull on my list

steveo


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 19, 2010)

Why did that guy at the end not want to be associated with the BSS?


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 19, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Why did that guy at the end not want to be associated with the BSS?



He's part of another bike gang.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 19, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> He's part of another bike gang.



Things are pretty "core" down there in the CT.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 19, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Things are pretty "core" down there in the CT.



Haven't you seen the couple throw-downs recently going on in the AZ biking forums, we take out mountain bike seriously around here!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 19, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Haven't you seen the couple throw-downs recently going on in the AZ biking forums, we take out mountain bike seriously around here!



Fo sho!  If you ever ride in CT make sure you were the correct colors and don't make any gestures that could be interpreted as gang signs.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 19, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Its sad that I am starting to recognozes people by their dogs.



By sniffing their butts?


----------



## 2knees (Jul 19, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Things are pretty "core" down there in the CT.





o3jeff said:


> By sniffing their butts?



:lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 19, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Haven't you seen the couple throw-downs recently going on in the AZ biking forums, we take out mountain bike seriously around here!





o3jeff said:


> By sniffing their butts?



speaking from experience?


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 19, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> By sniffing their butts?



Do you know of another way?


----------

